# What should we pay our hay hauling help?



## angieb (Jun 18, 2011)

We have a small field of alfalfa, baling with a twine baler in small squares. Will be using our own equipment to haul. My son will be helping. What should we pay his two friends to load on a trailer out of the field, then unload and stack in our barn?
Thanks!


----------



## hay king (Feb 6, 2011)

depend on how hard tey work. I pay $15-$20 per hr most folk like that seems fair.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

angieb said:


> We have a small field of alfalfa, baling with a twine baler in small squares. Will be using our own equipment to haul. My son will be helping. What should we pay his two friends to load on a trailer out of the field, then unload and stack in our barn?
> Thanks!


 We use to pay. 10 cents per bale but that's been a few years. I would say 12-15 would be.close now.


----------



## angieb (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you!
Angie


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I pay $10/hour plus food and drinks (Gatorade, etc.). Food for teenage boys runs about $10/hour.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> I pay $10/hour plus food and drinks (Gatorade, etc.). Food for teenage boys runs about $10/hour.
> 
> Ralph


Friends son helped local BTO picking rock.Got his check and they deducted for lunch!!!

Now he is buying up old houses in town for his mexican help.I'm sure he deducts rent from their payroll check.

Going rate here is 8-12 for kids helping.I'll pay 12 to make sure they will come back.Food,drink and maybe a few beers afterwards.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

$12 to $15 here plus lunch and waters.


----------

